# Ein Bild auf mehrere Fernseher



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
kennt einer ne Möglichkeit mehrere analoge Fernseher zu einem zusammenzuschließen?
Gibts da irgend ein Gerät was ein Bild auf mehreren Ausgänge verteilen kann oder wie realisiert man sowas?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2008)

Wie meinst Du das ? Welches Signal wird denn verteilt ? FBAS auf Cinch ?

*Ein Bild auf allen Geräten sehen ?* Dann suchst Du einen *FBAS-Splitter*. zB von Kramer, Komtech, Extron oder Liesegang. http://www.ciao.de/Liesegang_Video_Audio_Splitter__1844813

Oder sowas wie eine Matrix ? zB 4x4 Fernseher zeigen ein Bild ( unterteilt auf die jeweiligen Fernseher ).

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
also es geht um ein Projekt bei dem ich gerne einen Haufen alter Röhrenfernseher irgendwie aufstellen möchte und auf diesen sollen dann ein gesammter Film ablaufen.
Es geht im Moment erstmal um die Planung um zu sehen ob das so realisier werden kann und was man dazu benötigt. Ich denke das das Signal von einem Laptop kommen wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, versteh ich es richtig ? Jeder Fernseher hat einen anderen Inhalt, wenn man es so nennen kann. Grundsätzlich werden alle Inhalte von einem PC-Inhalt bestimmt ?

Wenn dem so sei, mir fällt auf Anhieb kein gerät ein, das preiswert ist und sowas kann. Am Ehesten sollte man es mit vvvv ( 4x v ) hinkriegen, wobei da auch mehrere Monitorausgänge existieren sollten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
nee. Du hattest das in deinem ersten Beitrag eigentlich schon richtig verstanden gehabt


> Oder sowas wie eine Matrix ? zB 4x4 Fernseher zeigen ein Bild ( unterteilt auf die jeweiligen Fernseher ).


Nur das bei mir die Fernseher so stehen sollen das das Bild wie zerteilt aussehen soll. Also zum Bleistift ich habe jemanden der läuft dann soll sein Kopf auf einem unten und sein Bein irgendwo rechts oben erscheinen. Aber das kann ich ja dann über die Position der Bildschirme erreichen.
Also schön wäre es auch wenn ich dazu alte Röhrenfernseher nehmen könnte so aus den 70- oder 80-iger Jahren. Die noch so schöne runde Drehknöpfe haben.
Diese werden wohl eher Scart oder nur einen Antennenanschluss haben.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das habe ich mit dem letzten Text auch versucht, zu sagen  Schön, dann wissen wir beide,was wir meinen 

Das Problem dabei : Ein Signal auf mehrere Fernseher zu verteilen (Matrix) ist eine recht aufwendige Sache, da das Bild hoch skaliert werden muss (Bilddecoding, Zwischenspeicher, Recheneinheit), und dann natürlich jedem Bild auch wieder die PAL-Synchronisationssignale aufgeimpft werden müssen.

Habe auf Anhieb einige Seiten gefunden, aber das sind alles teure Miet- oder Kauf-Geschichten und nicht für TV, sondern für PC-Video gedacht.

http://www.screenav.de/avc_homepage/global/i_products_screenav_features_netrendering.htm
http://hetec.de/index.php?id=kontrollraum_control_transforma4
http://www.cyberport.de/item/6949/1309/0/87491/item.html?VIEW=datasheet - Besonderheiten lesen !
http://www.9xmedia.com/products/displays/index.php

Die preiswerteren Lösungen wären PCs, die per Netzwerk zeitgleich gestartet werden oder DVD-Player, wie zB Pioneer DVD-V7400, die über RS232 framegenau gestartet werden können.

mfg chmee


----------

